# New Name for online Jewellery Business



## scubee (11 May 2008)

Can anyone suggest short names for an online jewellery business (semi-precious stones). I am looking at the following words but would love someone to come up with something catchy with the word Quarry or a different suggestion would be great.

The ? Quarry
Quarry ?
? Quarry

Thank You


----------



## rmelly (11 May 2008)

Ratners?

Grot?


----------



## z103 (11 May 2008)

Try putting some of your names into here
www.netsol.com
To see if they are available. It might narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Bob the slob (12 May 2008)

The gemstone quarry
The jewel quarry
Gemstone quarry


----------



## Angrygirl (12 May 2008)

Precious quarry


----------



## scubee (12 May 2008)

Thanks guys/gals have the names you mention - any other ideas - even if it is not using the word quarry.


----------



## rgfuller (12 May 2008)

quarry4u.com
quarry4gems.com
q4gems.com
jewels4q.com

Does it need to be a .com, perhaps .ie, .eu - what will be your target customer.


----------



## Jimbobp (12 May 2008)

Er, QuarryStones - or is that too obvious!


----------



## foxylady (12 May 2008)

scubee said:


> Thanks guys/gals have the names you mention - any other ideas - even if it is not using the word quarry.


 

Bling when your winning (prob a bit too long)
Blingtastic
Blingerrific


----------



## Staples (12 May 2008)

The Diamond Quarry?


----------



## scubee (12 May 2008)

Bling and Diamond - give an impression of expensive jewellery but keep them coming.


----------



## Soldier (12 May 2008)

Quarry is Quality you could have a cool logo then with the Q's inter lying.


----------



## davidoco (12 May 2008)

when i hear the word quarry i think of products like 804 down and cement blocks although i'm probably not your target audience.


----------



## DavyJones (12 May 2008)

How about Endless Quarries and your slogan could be: Endless Quarries, where we'll dig your stones


----------



## ailbhe (12 May 2008)

Shine.


----------



## runner (13 May 2008)

Quarry Vale?


----------



## euromortgage (13 May 2008)

Hi scubee

As someone with experience in SEO for websites, I'd suggest having jewellery in the name as it will aid in Google Searches etc (You don't have to do this , its still possible to rank for your keywords but it does help!). "Quarry" is not really a word you want to rank for when at the end of the day you'll be selling jewellery.


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2008)

scubee said:


> Can anyone suggest short names for an online jewellery business (semi-precious stones)


icantbelieveitsnotadiamond.com


----------



## Graham_07 (13 May 2008)

rocks-r-us.ie ?


----------



## rory22 (13 May 2008)

asgoodasgold.ie?

Starts with an 'a' for alphabetical listings


----------



## scubee (14 May 2008)

Hi guys, Take point from Euromortgage - maybe I should put the word Jewellery into the name.  I like the name asgoodasgold.ie.  Don't think the longer name is great as it could be quite a tongue twister for people when they are being asked where the got the goods.    

Can anyone suggest some alternatives for the following option for a name.  The words Eve and Garden of Eden.


----------



## Flax (14 May 2008)

leghorn said:


> Try putting some of your names into here
> 
> To see if they are available. It might narrow it down a bit.


 
Not a good idea!

Network Solutions register domains people previoously searched for (but didn't immediately buy.) This has been discussed in the media a few times.


----------



## foxylady (15 May 2008)

scubee said:


> Hi guys, Take point from Euromortgage - maybe I should put the word Jewellery into the name. I like the name asgoodasgold.ie. Don't think the longer name is great as it could be quite a tongue twister for people when they are being asked where the got the goods.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some alternatives for the following option for a name. The words Eve and Garden of Eden.


 
Evesgems.ie


----------



## rory22 (15 May 2008)

gemofeve.ie?


----------



## runner (15 May 2008)

duels.ie


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 May 2008)

sparkl.ie


----------



## cole (15 May 2008)

Eden Rocks?
Gems from Paradise?


----------



## Bank Manager (15 May 2008)

S.P. Stones ...


----------



## better5555 (15 May 2008)

what about.
blingaringding


----------



## better5555 (15 May 2008)

Blingaringding


----------



## lipper (16 May 2008)

I would go with bling! Quarry does not bring to mind jewelry, rather big dirty rocks and JCB diggers...


----------



## z105 (16 May 2008)

iamthequarry.com


----------



## amgd28 (16 May 2008)

lookatthesizeofthatrock.com


----------



## scubee (16 May 2008)

Thanks for replies.  I'm chopping and changing - forgive me.  Does anyone have any ideas around the following words to include the word "jewellery" or "designs" or the like with

Eve
Snake
Eden
Garden
Adam
Cleopatra


----------



## rory22 (16 May 2008)

Hi Scubee,

are you sure your not in danger of over complicating things? A name that says exactly what you do and what services you offer may give you more of an edge, esp when it comes to web searches-

eg

Eden Jewelery (edenjewellery.ie)

Adam & Eve's Garden of Eden designs (aegdesigns.ie)

You maybe in danger of people thinking your company are landscape gardeners or operate a quarry!


----------



## scubee (16 May 2008)

Hi Rory22,
You are right and but I'm so confused now.  Like GemofEve but I'm not sure if I should have my own name in it.


----------



## rory22 (16 May 2008)

It's a hard one to call. I do think that a personalised name, like 'Mary's Jewellery' might suit a business that has a fixed street address selling to it's locality, but for an online business you might be better off with a more international sounding name in the hope that you may be able to sell to customers overseas as well as here in Ireland. At the end of the day there are a lot more potential customers outside of Ireland then in it!

The other thing about using your own name is that scubeejewellery.ie doesn't sound great!


----------



## amgd28 (16 May 2008)

being serious this time, how about


treasuretrove.com 
?


----------



## scubee (17 May 2008)

I agree Rory about putting one's own name in it.  Treasure Trove Jewellery is nice.  Will pick something this weekend - I have lists of options but none of them grab me. Any other suggestions.  Is the following too much of a mouthful.

GemStoneBeadROCKS.ie


----------

